
Elastic.news – alpha 2 – “practically useful” - yehosef
https://elastic.news/
======
yehosef
Alpha2 release of [https://elastic.news](https://elastic.news) \- code named
"practically useful". Now you can:

* hide things you've read (and see them again!) You can now reach "HackerNews Zero" \- the blissful state of knowing you've read everything good on HackerNews (it doesn't last..)

* filter and resort the lists to your hearts content.

* see if are new comments since you've read the post.

More goodies on the way..

~~~
yehosef
elasticsearch is coming..

